# Aqua theme for Mac OS 9 - mission impossible?!?!



## **mel** (May 9, 2006)

Hi,
I'm new here , 
i've just recently upgraded my imac indigo to a imac g5 - Tiger,no intel chip with Classic running.  I was using Mac OS 9.2.2 with the aqua theme, but after backing up my files and erasing hard disk on the old mac, i realised i hadnt back up the aqua theme!!  

So now i've been searching the net for the past three days trying to locate the Aqua theme for Mac OS 9 ( just copy into appearance folder- no outside applications needed.) with no luck   


If any one knows of where to find it or has it, it would be greatly appreciated !!

I assume that the majority of classic themes are extinct? Aqua is the only theme which looks decent, and after a week and a half of problems installing software, i hope you guys can help.


Sorry for the long post.
Thanks!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 9, 2006)

checked kaleidoscope yet?  there really is not much out there other than this.


----------



## adambyte (May 9, 2006)

Hmmm... sorry, buddy, but it's going to be hard for you to find an Aqua theme, simply becaus Apple sent cease and desist orders and threatened sites that had the theme, and whatnot.

If you like Techno or Drawing Board, I think I might have those somewhere, but I never got my hands on an Aqua copy.


----------

